# End of Year Report Card: Allen Iverson



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

With the season over, it's time to evaluate the people who make up our favorite franchise. Over the next 42 days, we'll grade the players (who played), the coach, and the GM. Each person will get three days where we'll vote, and discuss anything about this players season, whether good or bad. Next up we have the One, the Only... *Allen Iverson*!!










*Allen Iverson #3*
*Games Played for the 76ers (including playoffs):* 80 games.
*Regular Season Averages:* 30.7 PPG, 4 RPG, 7.9 APG in 42.3 MPG
*Playoff Averages:* 31.2 PPG, 2.2 RPG, 10 APG in 47.6 MPG

This is the last installation of the 76ers' report cards. Allen Iverson had arguably the best season of his career, even better than his '01 Finals campaign when he won the regular season MVP. He was a candidate for the MVP again coming in 5th place this time and was selected for the All NBA First Team for the first time in years. This has been a monumental year for Iverson, he changed his style of play and his demeanor on and off the court. More people respect him and he's become a class act. So what grade does your man, possibly greatest Sixer of all time, Allen Iverson receive for this incredible season?


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

AI gets the big A from I (I'm sorry, couldn't help myself :no

To be honest I really though his transition back to PG would affect his production, but boy was I wrong, he just keeps going and going. Fantastic season from one of the great warriors.

Thing is, he's carried this team on his back far too long alone, time for Chris Webber and co to step up their production and help him out.

Great effort Allen :clap:


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

he shows no sign of slowing down, and the sixers are maturing right up to be able to play with him. Iguodala, Korver, and Dalembert are all filling up their potential with talent and hustle, and maybe Webber will be traded for 25 cents and a big body, or even maybe become a veteran presence.

As usual, its a good time to be Allen Iverson


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm giving Iverson an *A*. He did so much for this season especially when he made that final season push for the playoffs, that was great. It's been a fantastic season for him and even though we didn't do anything in the playoffs I still consider this season for him a success. It was a changing point in his career and I'm happy to see the way he handled the transition from shooting guard to point guard and the maturity and understanding his showed on and off the court. He's been a positive influence on the young players and has given us Sixers fans not just someone to cheer for, but someone to look up to and be proud that he is representing the city.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Kunlun said:


> I'm giving Iverson an *A*. He did so much for this season especially when he made that final season push for the playoffs, that was great. It's been a fantastic season for him and even though we didn't do anything in the playoffs I still consider this season for him a success. It was a changing point in his career and I'm happy to see the way he handled the transition from shooting guard to point guard and the maturity and understanding his showed on and off the court. He's been a positive influence on the young players and has given us Sixers fans not just someone to cheer for, but someone to look up to and be proud that he is representing the city.


 I want to give MR. Allen Iverson a Big A++ the things this man did this past season were unbeliveable. This years MVP in my mind. I dont care if you dont agree


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

A, no doubt. He deserves it, not much to say, his game speaks for its self. Not to mention his "reformation" off the court, big big up's to the future HOFer, i love this guy


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

More reason to hate O'Brien because if this team had played to its potential and won more games, AI would have gotten more attention for his play and possibly winning another MVP. 

Cheers to an O'Brien-free Sixer team! :cheers:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I give him an A+, I'm still looking for an improvement on his play next season, which would involve him giving up the ball a little more a little earlier. If he can still get his stuff off, while letting the rest of the team stay in a good rhythm, he'll be even better for it.


----------



## Dizmatic (Apr 14, 2005)

A 

Iverson had a tremendous year and really put the Sixers on his back late in the season. Now with a year back at the PG spot under his belt, I'm looking for him to cut down on the turnovers and be more of a distributor. If he can make Webber better and comfortable, without question he was be back as a top MVP candidate.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

No question whatsoever, A+.

I just can't get over the fact he wasn't the MVP.


----------

